
Ask HN: What's your favorite history of science book? - pps
I love to follow HN recommendations about CS books and I wonder what you can suggest to read in the genre of history of science.<p>I only read &quot;Taming the infinite: The story of Mathematics from the first numbers to chaos theory&quot; by Ian Stewart and it was really fascinating journey through mathematics. I only wish this book to be longer. Please post your recommendations for any kind of science.
======
dekhn
It used to be The Growth of Biological Thought (great writeup of Meischer's
discovery of DNA), but now it's The Eighth Day of Creation (for the
methodologically sourced material of molecular biology).

